# spinach recipes



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'm going thru a major spinach cooking/baking pahase. I would love any recipes you have to share. TIA

Svadhisthana


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

No recipe per say. I just drizzle some nice fruity extra-virgin olive oil in a pan, throw in a few garlic cloves (not minced), move that around a few seconds then throw in the spinach, salt and pepper to taste. Then take the spinach out when just barely wilted.

Nice & Simple.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thanks Pooh!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I like to marinate quial in crushed juniper,alittle bombay saffire and sage. grill them and serve them atop a wilted spinach salad with pancetta,orange segments and a warm pommery mustard vinagreitte with bruinoise fried yellow finnish spuds. I also like to blanch large leaf spinach,pat dry and wrap oysters in it..drizzel with some olive oil,blast in a very hot oven and nape with a saffron-pernod buerre blanc
cc


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Good lord cc. That sounds magnificent. Mind if I use it?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My favorite is spanakorizo, a Greek dish of spinach, rice and tomato sauce. Mmmm- I can almost taste it right now!

[ May 25, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

So quiche might be kind of passe but I still love it. I like mine with spinach and crab. When I say crab, I mean the meat and roe removed from simply steamed female blue crabs. Gotta have the roe.

I also like spinach and lentil soup cooked simply with chicken stock, a hint of cumin, spinach and lentils.

Once I sauteed some minced onions with some curry powder, threw in leftover spinach and potatoes then served it with pork chops. And the person eating it (don't worry, this was at home and not at a restaurant) said it was one of the best meals I ever prepared.

Anyone for creamed spinach with watercress?

Some Bangladeshi restaurant was selling vegetable fritters that was composed of spinach bound together with mashed chickpeas. They were so good.

Chinese spinach and tofu soup. Simple and very plain. But very traditional.

Spinach pesto.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Svadhisthana, I have found spinach to be one of the most versatile vegetables to work with. I'm sure you've done spinach lasagna and Tomato Florentine soup. Spanikopita is a favorite with the college girls. Spinach goes well in many soups besides Tomato Florentine. It makes a beautiful quiche and added to a salad in its fresh form, brightens up the greens with color and nutrition. Mezz, I'm looking that one up. I think the girls would love it.

[ May 26, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

But don't pull the spinach apart at all.Just rinse it then blanch it for a minute or two. Then I plunge it into ice water. I then gather several bunches of spinach and roll it in a sushi mat to squeeze the water right out of it. I cut it crosswise about 2" each then mix it with some soy sauce, rice wine, sesame oil, toasted sesame seeds and sugar for sweetness.Mix it all up. It's great with some oriental flavored grilled chicken and rice. 
I also make a main dish modified version of oysters rock. I saute onions, spinach, bread crumbs with olive oil and garlic, salt and pepper. Place it on a bottom of a casserole dish and top with oysters, drizzle some more olive oil on top then sprinkle some bread crumbs and parmesian cheese and place in oven to broil for just a short while. My family cannot get enough of it.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you all for the wonderful suggestions! CC, I will be trying your ideas soon.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Rachael...

There are a # of ways to make Beurre Blanc,some with cream some with out etc.Heres a basic way to make your sauce and should hold fine...Temputure and holding are keys to a great BB.lets say for four people,mince one shallot and put it in a sauce pot..to that add 2 sprigs of fresh thyme,a couple pepper corns and a bay leaf. Add 3 cups of dry white wine and one cup of white wine vinager (champange vinager is nice)start to reduce this slowly.In another high walled sauce pot add four cups heavy cream and start to reduce.have a half a pound of unsalted butter cubed and at room tempurture.When the cream starts to simmer add a pinch of saffron threads,kosher salt and white pepper,let simmer a couple more minutes and add a 1/2 cup pernod.Know Rachael,at this time you are looking for the wine/vinager reduction to be almost completly reduced..perhaps a table spoon or two of liquid on the bottom. Add the cream mixture to the wine reduction,reduce this down until it you can coat the back of a spoon,run your finger through the sauce and it holds...At this time lower your heat to low and add 1 cube of butter at a time and whisk with a ballon whip continuesly until all the butter is melted,strain and keep warm.Make sure it is not kept higher then 120 degrees when being held.Ontop of a gas stove works well...I hope this helps you.
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I like my spinach blanched, shocked and then squeezed of all water. Sauté in a bit of butter and shallot/garlic with finely grated lemon rind - the secret ingredient - and braised for half a minute in a touch of chicken stock. Best spinach I ever had.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Anneke..

I love my spinach that way too and so does the family!!The only other thing I do is put a fresh grating of nutmeg in it as well
cc


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi CC!
I always hesitated to combine lemon and nutmeg, I usually do either or. I'll try combining next time. Thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

To me, nutmeg is a must with spinach! I use a little nutmeg grater to grate a bit of a whole nutmeg. It's far better than the dust in the can.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Agreed Mezzaluna, you can't trust the larger companies to use _only_nutmeg with the ground product. I use fresh too, with my spinach.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

It's not just what they put in the packaged ground nutmeg; nutmeg only stays flavourful for a very short period after it's ground. By the time you get to use it the flavour is long gone.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Mezzaluna:

I just posted a Spanakorizo recipe at this address: http://www.olivetree.cc/RRgesfijun2001.htm

Click on "This month's recipe".

This is not my recipe. It came from Greece.

I hope you like it.


----------

